# Vista to Mac OS X iTunes



## JKingsnorth (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello, I am making the move from Microsoft to Apple. I use a Mac at work all the time so I know what I am doing, I am a Asst Admin for upwards of 300 Mac's.

I am wanting to move my iTunes Library from Vista to OS X and Keep my Playlists, seeing as I have about 250. Can someone tell me how to do this? I know it is possible.

Help me out guys!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Copy the entire iTunes folder from Vista (where ever it is kept?) to the Music folder on Mac OS X

double click "Macintosh HD" on your desktop -> Users -> (your name) -> Music -> copy the iTunes folder there.

Then open up iTunes, and everything should be the same as it is on Vista


----------

